# Que es un conmutador binario



## aprendis (Jul 29, 2008)

he tratado de armar un proyecto del cole y no encuentro en ninguna electronica un contutador binario....... alguien me prodiar  decir que es,,,, y si se puedo suplantar por otro componente.....

les agradesco información......


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 29, 2008)

Hola.
No sé, sí esto es lo que buscas.
Mira el 4016  ó  4066 , son cuadruple switch , que se activa y desactivan con Vcc y 0V.
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## pepechip (Jul 29, 2008)

Es posible que sea esto.
Tambien se le conoce como preselector o conmutador BCD.






Los hay con 4 salidas (bcd) o 10 salidas (decimal).
Yo recientemente estube buscando uno, pero son muy dificiles de conseguir, finalmente lo he pedido fuera.


----------



## aprendis (Jul 29, 2008)

gracias pepe chip......... hojeare en la web para ver si me informaciónrmo,,,, porque todavia no se que coños es::::.... yo les aviso


----------



## aprendis (Jul 29, 2008)

pepe podrias explicar como funciona? lo que pasa es que en le web no he encontrado nada concreto.... y al parecer mi circuito no funcion sin este.............. gracias.........


----------



## pepechip (Jul 30, 2008)

Como ves en la imagen dispone de 2 pulsadores, uno avanza el numero mostrado en la pantalla, y el otro lo desciende.

Es un elemento unicamente mecanico, el cual puedes simular su funcionamiento mediante unos interruptores. 
En esta tabla  te muestra el estado de las salidas en funcion del numero que aparece en el visor.

0 = 0000
1 = 0001
2 = 0010
3 = 0011
4 = 0100
5 = 0101
6 = 0110
7 = 0111
8 = 1000
9 = 1001

Hay unos modelos que terminan aqui, y otros continuan 

A = 1010
B = 1011
C = 1100
D = 1101
E = 1110
F = 1111

En el ejemplo que te he puesto este conmutador llevara 5 pines, siendo uno de ellos el comun.


----------



## aprendis (Jul 31, 2008)

ok... ya he oido sobre eso pero sinceramente no sabia que ese era su nombre............. aqui adjunto una imagen del proyec para que lo vean y me den ideas sobre el....... y ver que pueod hacer con lo del conmutador,,,, porque no lo encuentro..... de nuevo gracias........ salu2


----------



## pepechip (Jul 31, 2008)

aqui puedes pedirlo
http://www.ariston.es/esp/catalogoConsulta.aspx?TextBuscar=preselector

Tienes que buscar el preselector BCD, que es el que utiliza tu esquema y no el decimal.


----------



## aprendis (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks very much,,,,,,,,,, pepe........


----------



## aprendis (Jul 31, 2008)

ehhhhhhhhh.......... tenemos un problema................ yo soy de venezuela......... upsssss


----------



## pepechip (Ago 1, 2008)

Tambien puedes fabricarte uno mediante un conmutador rotativo de 10 posiciones, pero deveras de generar la tabla de verdad mediante 15 diodos 1n4148.


----------



## aprendis (Ago 1, 2008)

me podrias explicar..... ta repito yo soy nuevo en la electronica....... pero me gusta.... si puedes porfa explicame.....

gracias....

salu2


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola.
Este circuito es un teclado codificador BCD, cuando presionas una tecla genera una salida BDC y esta salida excita una pantalla para ver que tecla se presionó.
Puedes omitir el circuito de la pantalla y sólo usas la salida de BCD.
No está el circuito del reloj (200 HZ)
El SW11 es reset (reinicio).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## aprendis (Ago 1, 2008)

huston tenemos un proplema.................... oye aficionado de donde yo vengo al display se le ordenan los pines por letras........ pero por logia supongo que el pin 1 debe ser la "A" y el 7 a de ser la "G"


de todos modos gracias....... yo veo como me areglo....... dañando se aprende....... 

salu2...............


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola.
Si miras el gráfico verás que, a=13, b=12, .... ,g=14.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## stalker25 (Feb 11, 2009)

en el conmutador BCD para que sirve la patilla de comun (C) y donde se conectaria?


----------



## nogueda (Feb 24, 2009)

.....un conmutador binario es igual que un multiplexor....


----------



## nogueda (Feb 24, 2009)

seria bueno conocer los multiplexores, y demultiplexores....


----------

